

Linux on an 8-bit micro? - tonteldoos
http://dmitry.gr/index.php?proj=07.+Linux+on+8bit&r=05.Projects

======
dalke
We talked about this 3 days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791812)
. The project is also old enough that it was mentioned on HN at least twice
before then.

~~~
tonteldoos
My apologies. I normally rely on the URL checker in submissions to weed out
duplicates - I should probably be a bit more pedantic. Thanks!

